# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο της Πυλου [Historic photos of Pylos]

## Nicholas Peppas

I do not believe we have featured the historic town of Pylos with all her beauties...  So, here is a new theme about *Pylos*. The first photograph is from 1962, the second from 1963. Sfaktiria can be seen far in the back in the first picture...

The photographs are from the second volume of Leonidas Kouvaris'  _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Syropouloi bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens)

Did _Pylos_ ever have passenger liners stopping there? Of course she did! For example, look at this ad of *Goudes Lines* from the _Diary of Skokos_ (_To Imerologion tou Skokou_) of 1886, just 123 years ago!  Every Friday at 7:00 pm for Hydra, Spetses, Leonidiond, Gytheion, Kalamai (Kalamata), *Pylos*, Marathos (Gargalianoi), Aghia Kyriaki (Filiatra), Katakolon, Zakynthos, Kyllene, Patras, Aegion, Corinth, Kalamakion and Piraeus. With *Hellas, Nauplion,* or *Peloponnisos* 


Pylos 1962.jpg Pylos 1963.jpg

Goudes 1886.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Και μη ξεχνάμε και το ΠΕΛΩΨ που έκανε την ημικυκλική γραμμή της Νοτ.Πελοποννήσου ως τη δεκαετία του '30.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is a wonderful, panoramic view of _Pylos_ in 1959
Pylos 1959.jpg

_Pylos_ in 1989
Pylos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is one more from _Pylos_ 
Pylos.jpg

Here is a veeeeryyy old postcard of _Pylos_! Late 1800s?
Pylos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Pylos in the mid 1960s. Private photograph
http://www.greecetravel.com/photos/s...4_jpg_view.htm

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αυτη η προσθηκη ειναι αφιερωμενη στον Κυριο Μιχαλη Λαγουδακο και τους υπευθυνους του blog  http://pylos-navarino.blogspot.com/2009/04/1962-63.html που παρακολουθουν τις σελιδες μας

Σημερα παραθετω ενα αποκομμα απο μια εφημεριδα (ΕΜΠΡΟΣ) της 16ης Νοεμβριου 1922 που θα τους χαροποιησει ιδιατερα. Περιλαμβανει το δρομολογιο του επιβατηγου _ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣ_ της ανωνυμου Ελληνικης Εταιρειας Θαλασσιων Επιχειρησεων (_των γραμμων Παληου_) που δειχνει οτι το _ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣ_ πηγαινε απο τον Πειραια στην Πυλο (!) προσεγγιζοντας προηγουμενως σε 14 αλλα λιμανια (!)  συμπεριλαμβανομενων και της Μονεμβασιας, των Κυθηρων, του Γυθειου, της Καρδαμυλης, της Καλαματας, της Μεσσηνης (!), της Κορωνης και της Μεθωνης. 

19221116 Pylos.jpg

Πρεπει να προσθεσουμε οτι τετοια ταξιδια στην δυτικη ακτη της Πελοποννησου δεν ηταν αγνωστα προ του πολεμου. Αλλα ομως ειναι η πρωτη φορα που βρισκω ενα επιβατηγο να τελειωνει το ταξιδι του στην Πυλο!

Περισσοτερα για το πλοιο ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣ μπορειται να βρειτε στο  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...34&postcount=4 και στο  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=71541.

Ιδου και το ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣ

Peneios.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Πυλος_ στην δεκαετια του 1930

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Pylos 1930.JPG

----------


## τοξοτης

Το λιμάνι της Πύλου ...κάποτε

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_pJrCazVe4B...1600/02868.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο καρτ ποσταλ της δεκαετιας του 1950 απο την Πυλο
www.delcampe.net

Pylos3.jpgPylos4.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Δυο καρτ ποσταλ της δεκαετιας του 1950 απο την Πυλο
> www.delcampe.net
> 
> Pylos3.jpgPylos4.jpg


Αν βρεις σήμερα μια σπιθαμή γής ελεύθερη ................

----------

